# No success to find a puppy.



## germanshepherd1234 (Jul 21, 2019)

I have a difficult situation to get a suitable GSD.
My husband and I living in a single room flat in the city. We have a door to the small hallway and to the bathroom.
He is in early retirement and I work from home. We are the most of the time together at home.

We had since 2019
-malinois pup
-2 GSD pups

The 3 pups were all femals and were one person dogs.
They went all to my husband all the time and weren't intrested in me.
It dosen't matter what i did (hand feeding,training..what ever). I was not able to do something with them untill he left the home for a few hours in the week. When he was back at home it made click and the dog went to him.

I have given the pups to new owners. Two of the new owners are couples. Also the wife wanted the dog. And no one of them want to speak with me. I think it is the same behavior like at me that the female dogs went to their husband.

I read studies that female prefere man. A male dog prefer both male as a friend a woman as a partner.

We had a GSD male in the flat because a friend gave us his GSD for a weekend and it was horrible.
His red rocket cames out 20 times a day. Indoor and outdoor. He was neutred

We had in the past a male bernese mountain dog and never see this.
Don't get it wrong we had no problem to see the red rocket from time to time but not every day when thet dog is sitting.

https://external-preview.redd.it/fV...bp&s=017e3bde17417cc567807a781f6ddb932cbc173b

Hav someone an idea for me how to get a Female GSD that pair with me or go to both of us? 
It can be also an older GSD female.

Or maby a long hair male GSD? Can anyone tell me his/her expericene with a long hair male?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Maybe you should rethink getting a dog since you've rehomed 3 in two years.

Make sure you tell any breeder this exact story so they can best help you.


----------



## germanshepherd1234 (Jul 21, 2019)

That was clear that this comment will come. For this reason I wrote that I live in a single room with my husband. And the buyers are also sad because of the behavor prefering their husbands. The last family say me that the female dog prefer their son (also a male human). Sitting the male dog of my friend shows me that dogs are intrested in me. He didn't go to my husband.

For what reason couples or familys have 2-3 dogs? I can't have 2-3 dogs and my husband don't want a dog.

Breader with pedigree didn't help me because they want money. The best help is helping yourself. That's the reason why I ask here.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Your demeanor, and your demeanor alone, is the primary dictator of who the dog or puppy pays the most attention to.

You're simply not going to EVER be able to find that dog or puppy! Instead, consider openly and honestly how differently you and your husband interact with the dog. Learn how to be a leader, it's not a male female thing with either the people or the dogs, it's "how you interact". 

If you are worried about that, the dog, any dog, will always find you weak and gravitate toward anyone else he/she has access to that is calm and less anxious or forceful about things!

Dogs respond not just to treats and commands!

I'm of the same mind as previous posters, just get a rat or a goldfish, and research and learn about dogs and dog behavior for now!

Otherwise, you'll be rehoming another puppy soon! And I'm not saying that to at all be mean! It just seems like you need to learn and watch and perhaps read more first, before getting yet another puppy that will likely disappoint you!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I think GSDs are not a good fit for you. You‘ve been talking about a part of your friends dog”s anatomy for a year now, posting pictures, I think it was a very traumatic experience for you so it’s probably a bad idea to get a male dog.

Dogs do prefer the opposite sex but not always.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Perhaps consider a breed of dog, like a bichon frise, cavalier king charles spaniel or shih tzu. A small dog, affectionate dog would better suit your city single room flat lifestyle, or a cat.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

To so easily rehome 3 dogs in 2 years and all because they liked my husband more than me, ummmm well I’d say you’ve tried 3 times and that’s 3 times to many. There is no guarantee the next dog will prefer you, AND, GSD’s are typically high energy dogs. If you can’t provide the exercise and mental requirements, they most likely will live in the “red zone” as you say. Time to think about a low energy lap dog if anything, perhaps a pet that doesn’t really show preference, won’t go into “red zone” and is easy to care for such as a fish, Guinea pig, rabbit, ferret, turtle, hermit crab ohhhhhh and I’ve heard scorpions make wonderful pets!
I really am hoping this post is a troll


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I do not agree with the studies. I have had GS dogs for the past 45 years and they have all been females. They have been my dogs because I spent more time with them than my husband did. I think you need to examine the interactions you and your husband have had with all the dogs you have owned. I did everything for my dog: fed, trained, walked, played, took to the vet, and, of course, showed my love towards her. I had a part time job and my husband a full time job. For you to have 3 dogs in 3 years, be home during the day and they are still not "your dogs", something is wrong in whatever you are doing. Not only that, to have rehomed dogs for that reason, is selfish. Those dogs have feelings too. 

You said something interesting in your original post, " I have given the pups to new owners. Two of the new owners are couples. Also the wife wanted the dog. And *no one of them want to speak with me*. I think it is the same behavior like at me that the female dogs went to their husband." This is the oddest part about the whole post. That there is a red flag to me. Maybe some self reflection is needed before getting another dog of any breed. You also said in the second post that your husband doesn't want a dog. If you are working from home, you do not have the time during the day to spend with the dog, but your husband does because he is retired. I assume he is caring for the dog because he has the time. The dog is naturally going to gravitate to whomever is caring for it. 

I would not recommend your getting another German Shepherd because they are good sized dogs which need room to run and play inside and out as they have lots of energy. From what you have said, your lifestyle and small apartment is not a good fit for any large dog. If you really want a dog, consider getting a lap dog instead. As for a male dog's rocket, that's just a part of life. Get over it. He can't help it.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I am female, always have female dogs, never an issue. So I would say the issue is with you. 
It does not sound like you should have a dog in your current situation.
I don't think you should have an animal at all. Your discomfort with basic anatomy is going to be a problem. And your ability to hand off a dog just because you feel slighted by some perceived offense is troubling.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I agree with Sabis mom. Dogs do not owe you anything, they have the right not to like you.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Guinea pigs are good apartment pets that will love whoever feeds them.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

germanshepherd1234, I do not think that LuvShepherds was joking about getting a guinea pig. Neither were the rest of us who suggested alternatives. We are not trying to be mean, but were giving you good advice according to the facts you have given us with your posts. You reap what you sow into any relationship. If a dog doesn't want to spend time with you, then there is a reason for it. Dogs by nature look to those who are the leader of the pack and who gives them attention.


----------



## germanshepherd1234 (Jul 21, 2019)

in conclusion:
Never had in the past female dogs before. Only males. Mixed and other breeds and we had never problemes...Male dogs bonds with me or with both or as a child with the hole family. 
I can remember there was one male who bonds with my grandfather but my grandfather was not in thre room the hole time like now with my situation so the whole family could join the dog.
Dogs bond very fast and are choosing their favourite person wihout reason. My husband was doing nothing for the female dogs. Yes he push them away. But it don't bother them.
*
So you are not able to read my text!*


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

In addition to leader and attention dogs want and need a calm, stable and consistent emotional state and will naturally gravitate to it.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't understand why you even want a dog. Please explain. Dogs bond to whomever feeds their needs: fun, food, leadership. I think it's a poor excuse to blame the gender related bonding link. I have (had) great bonds with either male or female dogs. OP, seriously, guinea pigs are very sweet pets. Just get two young females.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

DHau said:


> germanshepherd1234, I do not think that LuvShepherds was joking about getting a guinea pig. Neither were the rest of us who suggested alternatives. We are not trying to be mean, but were giving you good advice according to the facts you have given us with your posts. You reap what you sow into any relationship. If a dog doesn't want to spend time with you, then there is a reason for it. Dogs by nature look to those who are the leader of the pack and who gives them attention.


The OP did not mention guinea pigs. I mentioned them because they are quite popular on IG as small space pets. They are attentive to their owners. Anyone who has had one knows what I mean. These are the most famous Guinea pigs in the world.









TITORENOGPIGS (@titorenogpigs) • Instagram photos and videos


158K Followers, 609 Following, 1,806 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from TITORENOGPIGS (@titorenogpigs)




www.instagram.com


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

LuvShepherds said:


> The OP did not mention guinea pigs. I mentioned them because they are quite popular on IG as small space pets. They are attentive to their owners. Anyone who has had one knows what I mean. These are the most famous Guinea pigs in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My husband had guinea pigs and rabbits as a child. They must be great pets or they wouldn't be so popular. I wanted a guinea pig or a rabbit as a kid too but my mother preferred female German Shepherds.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

DHau said:


> My husband had guinea pigs and rabbits as a child. They must be great pets or they wouldn't be so popular. I wanted a guinea pig or a rabbit as a kid too but my mother preferred female German Shepherds.


I would have liked a mother like yours.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

DHau said:


> My husband had guinea pigs and rabbits as a child. They must be great pets or they wouldn't be so popular. I wanted a guinea pig or a rabbit as a kid too but my mother preferred female German Shepherds.


Ha, ha, as a kid I begged for a GSD but got GPs instead. I had them throughout college and later for my kids. I only wish they wouldn't poop so much. Seems like they have an assembly line as a their digestive system. They are cute and they recognize you and can free range for a short bit of time. Mine also were loose in the yard, But we didn't have predators around back then. I actually had a client who bred them as food for their raw-fed dog.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

OK this may not help at all but so far as the male GSD with his penis out so much --- That's a problem for the dog (per vet when I had a male with this issue) as the penis may get dry & sore. Two options - one an operation to enlarge the opening of the sheath a bit because this is caused by the opening being a bit too small; the other, use KY jelly and ease the organ back in it's sheath. Those options would help the dog. A belly band might help the human's comfort but remember to remove it before taking the dog out. (I have used britches on males when they had an operation and needed to leave the stitches alone - the oddest look I've gotten from a male dog was when I forgot to remove the britches...) But so far as the females not liking the OP - perhaps she cares too much? I'm thinking they sense the nervous energy and go elsewhere.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

middleofnowhere said:


> OK this may not help at all but so far as the male GSD with his penis out so much --- That's a problem for the dog (per vet when I had a male with this issue) as the penis may get dry & sore. Two options - one an operation to enlarge the opening of the sheath a bit because this is caused by the opening being a bit too small; the other, use KY jelly and ease the organ back in it's sheath. Those options would help the dog. A belly band might help the human's comfort but remember to remove it before taking the dog out. (I have used britches on males when they had an operation and needed to leave the stitches alone - the oddest look I've gotten from a male dog was when I forgot to remove the britches...) But so far as the females not liking the OP - perhaps she cares too much? I'm thinking they sense the nervous energy and go elsewhere.


Surgical intervention and/or belly bands because the OP doesn’t like looking at the male dogs anatomy?????
EVERY male dog I’ve had leaves his lipstick out at times, I honestly don’t understand this.


----------



## germanshepherd1234 (Jul 21, 2019)

Saphire said:


> Surgical intervention and/or belly bands because the OP doesn’t like looking at the male dogs anatomy?????
> EVERY male dog I’ve had leaves his lipstick out at times, I honestly don’t understand this.


He dosn't write cames out at times. Thats the problem that you understand what you want and don't read!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

germanshepherd1234 said:


> He dosn't write cames out at times. Thats the problem that you understand what you want and don't read!


I think there is abit of a language barrier here as I don’t understand your reply


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Maybe get a female pup from a single, female breeder, with the pup being between 4 and 6 months old. It is different for every dog, but you would be stacking the deck in your favor, so to speak if the pup is already being raised by a woman alone.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LuvShepherds said:


> Guinea pigs are good apartment pets that will love whoever feeds them.


Yeah, but they bite. My sister's Guinea Pig bit me several times. Sue -- likes GSDs, Sue -- doesn't like Guinea Pigs because they bite. LOL.


----------



## germanshepherd1234 (Jul 21, 2019)

selzer said:


> Maybe get a female pup from a single, female breeder, with the pup being between 4 and 6 months old. It is different for every dog, but you would be stacking the deck in your favor, so to speak if the pup is already being raised by a woman alone.


Yes that's an good idea. I'm think also about a long hair coated male shepherd like you say between 4-6 months old. 
I also had other animals like rabbits, rats and gerbils but dogs are the best.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

selzer said:


> Maybe get a female pup from a single, female breeder, with the pup being between 4 and 6 months old. It is different for every dog, but you would be stacking the deck in your favor, so to speak if the pup is already being raised by a woman alone.


And if that pup prefers her husband, it gets returned yet again. This really is not fair to these dogs.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

germanshepherd1234 said:


> Yes that's an good idea. I'm think also about a long hair coated male shepherd like you say between 4-6 months old.


Soooo...what's the plan if the male ever has issue that require you to examine or heaven forbid handle his penis?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

A German Shepherd is really not for you.
They require a lot of work, a lot of dedication, and even self sacrifice for at least two years. You live in a tiny apartment. This is a big dog that requires a lot of exercise and will need to be taken out every hour or half hour when a tiny pup, to house train.
Then comes the teenage phase, where if they aren’t exercised and mentally stimulated, they become destructive and cause problems, and can even become dangerous if they don’t respect you.
Training and exercise are required for almost their entire lifetime.
They also can have a variety of medical problems. Many do.
You have a lot to think about instead of focusing on the length of coat or the sex of the dog.
These are tough, difficult, highly intelligent dogs who require a lot of their owners.
You already got rid of a few.
Another will be no different.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Saphire said:


> And if that pup prefers her husband, it gets returned yet again. This really is not fair to these dogs.


Why? She should keep a pup that is not bonding with her? Why? Why not


Saphire said:


> And if that pup prefers her husband, it gets returned yet again. This really is not fair to these dogs.


Why? Anytime a dog goes home, it may not work out. If a police dog won't bite when the pads are taken off or is gun shy, what do you do? Does that handler just stop working in the k9 department because he doesn't want to have a pet that will be on the back burner and a working dog that takes most of his time? What about the show home, the pup's ear does not go up, or the testicle does not drop, or the dog hates the ring, do you just retire that dog and keep it as a pet? Bring in another dog to be the show dog? Or put your show aspirations on hold until one of your other dogs die and you can successfully add another? How about the service dog that doesn't work out for the person with a disability, should they suffer through their disability without a suitable dog because otherwise this one will need to be rehomed? And what about the family with kids, who has a dangerous dog, so the kids cannot have friends over because the dog might bite? 

Yes, there are folks out there that keep a puppy for 6-12 months and then dump it and get another and another. There was one lady that kept putting in bitch pups until her bitches fought and then she put down the bitch -- THAT's not fair to the dogs. But getting a puppy and not getting any connection with it, rehoming it may be the best thing you can do. It's possible that the reason they will not connect with the woman is because of her demeanor or confidence/temperament/management style. And it can also be that the puppies she got were more suited to the husband. Each time. 

Dogs are funny. They will often gravitate toward the person who is ignoring them. Certainly, some dogs shy away from someone who with high voice rushes in to "greet" the puppy. I should know. As a kid, I was fascinated by dogs and would run to meet the dog whenever we were anywhere where there was a dog, my sister acted like she could care less about the dog, and the dogs always gravitated toward her and kept away from me. So it is possible that the husband's trying to help her be accepted by the dog, actually is doing the opposite. 

I don't think it is helpful to tell people just to not get another dog, because they rehomed other puppies. There are a LOT of reasons puppies will not work out with one home, and are rehomed and do wonderful. But the worst thing for a dog is to be kept because an owner feels obligated to keep the dog.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Because after 3 puppies, I really doubt it's the pup.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

germanshepherd1234 said:


> Yes that's an good idea. I'm think also about a long hair coated male shepherd like you say between 4-6 months old.
> I also had other animals like rabbits, rats and gerbils but dogs are the best.





selzer said:


> Why? She should keep a pup that is not bonding with her? Why? Why not
> 
> 
> Why? Anytime a dog goes home, it may not work out. If a police dog won't bite when the pads are taken off or is gun shy, what do you do? Does that handler just stop working in the k9 department because he doesn't want to have a pet that will be on the back burner and a working dog that takes most of his time? What about the show home, the pup's ear does not go up, or the testicle does not drop, or the dog hates the ring, do you just retire that dog and keep it as a pet? Bring in another dog to be the show dog? Or put your show aspirations on hold until one of your other dogs die and you can successfully add another? How about the service dog that doesn't work out for the person with a disability, should they suffer through their disability without a suitable dog because otherwise this one will need to be rehomed? And what about the family with kids, who has a dangerous dog, so the kids cannot have friends over because the dog might bite?
> ...


I’d say perhaps you should sell her a pup, you could teach it to love her before it leaves lol. I don’t know one reputable breeder who would sell this OP a pup knowing she has rehomed the last 3 pups in two years due to not bonding with her and preferring her husband.
I’m out as this thread is REALLY disturbing!


----------



## REEHGE (Feb 16, 2020)

I can't believe I just read this whole thread....I think I am now slightly dumber than 10 minutes ago


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Saphire said:


> I’d say perhaps you should sell her a pup, you could teach it to love her before it leaves lol. I don’t know one reputable breeder who would sell this OP a pup knowing she has rehomed the last 3 pups in two years due to not bonding with her and preferring her husband.
> I’m out as this thread is REALLY disturbing!


Yeah, well lots of people rehome dogs for a variety for reasons and the dogs do just fine. I don't think it is helpful or even good for dogs to guilt people into keeping a dog no matter what. Let's get the dog where it needs to be. I feel for the lady. Either her expectation/ideal for a puppy is seriously off, or she has had bad luck. 2 bitch pups that gravitate toward the husband isn't as odd as giving up a dog because you are offended that it has a penis. But what do I know? Giving up the male puppy kind of bothers me more than the two females.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

germanshepherd1234 said:


> Yes that's an good idea. I'm think also about a long hair coated male shepherd like you say between 4-6 months old.
> I also had other animals like rabbits, rats and gerbils but dogs are the best.


No one has asked: why do you want a German Shepherd?


----------



## CPO Rob (Oct 25, 2021)

I am sorry if I sound mean, but a GSD needs room, lots of room. They need to play, exercise and explore. Having a large dog in a small flat is not conducive to a quality of life. There are plenty of other breeds out there that are suitable for flats.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

CPO Rob said:


> I am sorry if I sound mean, but a GSD needs room, lots of room. They need to play, exercise and explore. Having a large dog in a small flat is not conducive to a quality of life. There are plenty of other breeds out there that are suitable for flats.



I'm sorry but I get tired of seeing this kind of comment. People in apartments are perfectly capable of providing quality of life to a large dog. Where a person cooks dinner and sleeps is not an indication of how they may provide exercise, training and stimulation to their pets. Dogs don't need a large house to have quality of life. That's nonsense and strictly a personal opinion, not reality for a good owner. 

The bigger issue in this thread is the rehoming of 3 dogs in 2 years and lack of commitment to the dogs. 1 dog that you don't click with? Ok. 3 dogs? No. the problem is not the dogs.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

CPO Rob said:


> I am sorry if I sound mean, but a GSD needs room, lots of room. They need to play, exercise and explore. Having a large dog in a small flat is not conducive to a quality of life. There are plenty of other breeds out there that are suitable for flats.


This may be of assistance to the OP. I currently live in a bedsitting room. One room with a bathroom. My dog is a senior at 11 years old, well past the puppy phase. Five times a day we go for a walk, plus I take her out to play and get air a few times. She cannot walk to far, so 40 minute or so walks/ 20 minute play breaks. 
I see no reason for a dedicated owner not to have a GSD in an apartment. The issue comes when the dedication slips. A young dog or pup will be much more work but it is absolutely doable for the right owner.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Saphire said:


> Surgical intervention and/or belly bands because the OP doesn’t like looking at the male dogs anatomy?????
> EVERY male dog I’ve had leaves his lipstick out at times, I honestly don’t understand this.



No, surgical intervention for the dog's health. A penis out a lot of the time can get dry and irritated. "At times" is one thing, but most or all of the time is another. And I've had guys who kept it tucked away except for rare occasions.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

middleofnowhere said:


> No, surgical intervention for the dog's health. A penis out a lot of the time can get dry and irritated. "At times" is one thing, but most or all of the time is another. And I've had guys who kept it tucked away except for rare occasions.


I agree if there is a medical issue but when does it become that? Gus’ is out ALOT and if it’s not out he can be seen cleaning it regularly yet his penis is healthy with no issues. If I say “treat”, guess what makes a guest appearance lol it’s normal for him. I’m sure if I look back on pictures of all my previous males, there is a clear view of lipstick showing.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

If someone is that bothered by a normal view of male dog anatomy they should get a female. it’s not like German Shepherds are supposed to wear pants.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Saphire said:


> I agree if there is a medical issue but when does it become that? Gus’ is out ALOT and if it’s not out he can be seen cleaning it regularly yet his penis is healthy with no issues. If I say “treat”, guess what makes a guest appearance lol it’s normal for him. I’m sure if I look back on pictures of all my previous males, there is a clear view of lipstick showing.


I have no such thing.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I live in a 200 sqft camper with a working line dog and his Cane Corso brother. I've lived in smaller accommodations with my military dog. It's not about living space, it's about commitment to quality of life. It was 32 out this morning and I had the nerd out for 45 minutes at a local park before sunrise.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I've lived in a lot of houses with dogs, big and small. (the houses) It's not like the dogs living in big houses spent their days running from room to room, they were still always underfoot.  The size of house isn't nearly important as having access to an area where they can be exercised/walked etc.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

David Winners said:


> I live in a 200 sqft camper with a working line dog and his Cane Corso brother. I've lived in smaller accommodations with my military dog. It's not about living space, it's about commitment to quality of life. It was 32 out this morning and I had the nerd out for 45 minutes at a local park before sunrise.


32 in October is COLD. 32 in January or February is like a heat wave. And I am wondering how soon I will be able to use the hoses again. Yeah if you are out there working with a dog, like a shepherd, police officer, military, etc, you can live in a tent with the dog and the dog will be fine. Unfortunately most shepherd owners are not coming close their dog's potential, and living in a bed-sitting room/one room flat, can become very small as the honeymoon period of obtaining a dog goes away. There is nothing wrong with voicing the concern. On the other hand, having a 3 story home and huge yard is not going to keep a dog busy all by itself. The question for those wanting a puppy or young dog, really needs to be asked of everyone, not just those living in an apartment or bed-sitting room.


----------



## Sandyjc60 (Feb 22, 2021)

germanshepherd1234 said:


> I have a difficult situation to get a suitable GSD.
> My husband and I living in a single room flat in the city. We have a door to the small hallway and to the bathroom.
> He is in early retirement and I work from home. We are the most of the time together at home.
> 
> ...


Quite frankly, I really don’t think dog ownership is for you. It’s doesn’t suit everyon.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

David Winners said:


> I live in a 200 sqft camper with a working line dog and his Cane Corso brother. I've lived in smaller accommodations with my military dog. It's not about living space, it's about commitment to quality of life. It was 32 out this morning and I had the nerd out for 45 minutes at a local park before sunrise.


David, my room is about 300, it's work even with an old dog but absolutely doable. It is wet and cold here right now and getting colder but she still needs to get out. Frankly it would be miserable without her. Why on earth would I go outside in the cold otherwise? Keep me posted on how you are doing. I love your adventures!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

A GSD is always right next to you if the bond is good. Deja is just as happy to join me in a tiny bathroom as in a roomy living room in a big house. Basically she lives in an about 8ft radius of me.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

selzer said:


> Unfortunately most shepherd owners are not coming close their dog's potential, and living in a bed-sitting room/one room flat, can become very small as the honeymoon period of obtaining a dog goes away.


When does this honeymoon period happen/end? Not a single minute goes by that I am not 100% in love with my dog! LoL. 
Maybe it's different for everyone else, but I live and breathe for my dog.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Sabis mom said:


> When does this honeymoon period happen/end? Not a single minute goes by that I am not 100% in love with my dog! LoL.
> Maybe it's different for everyone else, but I live and breathe for my dog.


I definitely wouldn’t say we start in a honeymoon phase. The first couple of weeks are terrible.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

For me, the honeymoon started when I found out of the litter planning.
I even made a calendar and crossed out each day to the dam’s due date.
Then I made another calendar for the puppy’s arrival date in our home.

Now, two years later, he is trained and has impulse control, and delights me every time I look at his perpetually happy face or touch those super soft ears.

I loved Rolf when he was just a good idea the breeder had.
When I reserved him, I even gave the breeder his name (R litter ❤)
Every day, I love him more.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> When does this honeymoon period happen/end? Not a single minute goes by that I am not 100% in love with my dog! LoL.
> Maybe it's different for everyone else, but I live and breathe for my dog.


OMG, that is so true. I am really in love with my dogs. My entire life I have wanted a GSD and so sometimes I step back and realize how lucky I am that Deja is mine. And Bo has crept into my heart as well.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

About the honeymoon thing, you folks know that you ain't normal, don't you? When you get a puppy or an adult dog, some of us are nuts about the dog until long after it passes. That isn't normal. Oh sure normal people grieve when their dog dies. Normal people get pets, and get excited about obtaining them. They get them. And then something happens to some of the people. They go off the deep end, and lose their minds when it comes to their dogs. And the rest of the people like their dog ok, but after that first set of dog-classes, after the puppy gets a little older, and maybe some of those behaviors that used to be cute, are now annoying. Not annoying enough to dump the dog at the shelter, but maybe annoying enough to zap the dog with an e-collar. Vets used to be taught in vet school to push for that spay/neuter by 6 months because they want to get the most out of the pet owner while they are still in the honeymoon period and will spend whatever on the dog. Wait until 12 months, and you may never get that neuter or spay, because the people at that point will not be as enamored at shelling out for the dog. 

But it's true, most shepherd owners are not hanging out on websites about dogs because they just cannot get enough of their dog. So, while all ya all might not have experienced a honeymoon with your pup, lots of folks do. And I don't think you know until after you have your dog, or even maybe after you have that really special one, that you are going to lose your mind over dogs, or if you will be the ordinary owner that fizzles out when the newness of having the awaited pup wears off.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I think those who have lost their minds are those who dress up their dogs and treat them like children. No training, no discipline, dog gets whatever it wants and behaves however it wants.
Paint their nails, put them in strollers, carry them around instead of letting the dog walk. Feed them to the point of obesity.
That, to me, is losing minds over dogs. 
Not those who merely love their dog very much.


----------



## REEHGE (Feb 16, 2020)

selzer said:


> About the honeymoon thing, you folks know that you ain't normal, don't you? When you get a puppy or an adult dog, some of us are nuts about the dog until long after it passes. That isn't normal. Oh sure normal people grieve when their dog dies. Normal people get pets, and get excited about obtaining them. They get them. And then something happens to some of the people. They go off the deep end, and lose their minds when it comes to their dogs. And the rest of the people like their dog ok, but after that first set of dog-classes, after the puppy gets a little older, and maybe some of those behaviors that used to be cute, are now annoying. Not annoying enough to dump the dog at the shelter, but maybe annoying enough to zap the dog with an e-collar. Vets used to be taught in vet school to push for that spay/neuter by 6 months because they want to get the most out of the pet owner while they are still in the honeymoon period and will spend whatever on the dog. Wait until 12 months, and you may never get that neuter or spay, because the people at that point will not be as enamored at shelling out for the dog.
> 
> But it's true, most shepherd owners are not hanging out on websites about dogs because they just cannot get enough of their dog. So, while all ya all might not have experienced a honeymoon with your pup, lots of folks do. And I don't think you know until after you have your dog, or even maybe after you have that really special one, that you are going to lose your mind over dogs, or if you will be the ordinary owner that fizzles out when the newness of having the awaited pup wears off.



I agree with this to an extent as I have seen it firsthand quite a few times- Person decides to get a 'new cut puppy' because 'it will be so much fun!' or they 'always though it sounded nice to have a dog around' They do great with the adorable puppy for a few months spending loads of time with it, then after a few months to a year give or take the new wears off and the cute puppy gradually turns into into a liability and they are simply 'putting up' with the dog. Sad to see but it is a reality which I could see calling 'the honeymoon phase' Not to say it works this way for everyone and probably not almost anyone on this forum but it happens often enough- If it didn't we probably wouldn't need animal shelters.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Getting a new puppy is definitely far from a honey moon for me. For me the honeymoon starts after a few years when the knuckle head stage is over. It lasts until they pass.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Nope! Love puppy breath and sharp teeth. Love crazy, wiggly puppies. Love the sheer joy and discovery of the world.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sabis mom said:


> Nope! Love puppy breath and sharp teeth. Love crazy, wiggly puppies. Love the sheer joy and discovery of the world.


That too, but no honeymoon feeling here.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Honeymoon stage? Does that happen before or after the dog's adolescence?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Dunkirk said:


> Honeymoon stage? Does that happen before or after the dog's adolescence?


Well... they’re awfully cute when they’re little 😁
And for that tiny little window, you can even pick them up.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

The puppies I bring home certainly aren’t honeymoons. Lots of questions pop into my head as I walk home with my shorts torn open, not honeymoon though.


Sunflowers said:


> Well... they’re awfully cute when they’re little 😁
> And for that tiny little window, you can even pick them up.


Picking up Cion just got me a busted lip. Bear on the other hand, well I pick him up now. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Never too old to pick up 

I love all the phases.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

That is a beautiful picture. To me every phase has a different appreciation. Like with my own kids.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

David Winners said:


> Never too old to pick up


Not on the dog's side of the equation maybe, LOL! I'm sort of done throwing anything 80 lbs over my shoulder anymore...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I can lift all my dogs except Kojak. He's too darn big, or I am too darn old. 
I love all the stages too. But then I am a crazy dog-person. I hear you all grousing about the adolescent stage and I don't get it. Not at all. If my adolescent dog chewed up the puppy training for dummies book, that got me a laugh. If he chewed my whelping box, it was my own fault for not taking down the box and cleaning it and putting it away. Even when they bark at strange dogs or act the fool, I figure it is a stupid stage and we just have to work through it. I figure it marks personality. We don't want them all to be little robots.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I loved all the stages, too. I even miss the rowdy crazy puppy stage. I went back and watched the video of my 8 week old barking and challenging a broom because one straw stuck out oddly and poked him. My couch is scarred from his teething. But what the heck. I have furniture scarred from a cat, too. 

It is working through these stages with humor and understanding and patience and strength that creates that bond that lasts longer than a life time.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Just like my rowdy boys wrecked 4 wheelers, left my tools out in the rain, got escorted home by the sheriff and challenged my patience, I expect my dogs to make mistakes and challenge me as well.

Maybe that is evidence that I'm far from perfect. I'm totally cool with that. I'm here to enjoy the ride and it would be boring without the bumps.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think a lot of owners are in a hurry to get their dog into the shape that they want it to be in. I think that the dogs I have and me just kind of grow into a shape the we are all comfortable with. I've done performance trials, and may go there again, but even back then, I realized that Jenna was more an agility dog than an obedience dog, and Babsy was more the obedience type, and Heidi more the Rally type. I think lots of people buy a dog with what they want to do in mind for them and the dog. With as many dogs as I have, I can study the dog and decide what I think that dog will like most and go down that road if possible. And there are enough outlets that I can find one that suits the dog and suits me. I think that prevents me from trying to bang a square peg into a round hole, and I am also in no hurry to get there. I think that when we are comfortable spending time on the basics, meaning that we train in a relaxed way that gets the basics down, they don't go away. And yeah when we are comfortable, confident, let the puppy be a puppy, and a young dog be a young dog, within reason, we get a really kool bond.


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

wolfy dog said:


> Getting a new puppy is definitely far from a honey moon for me. For me the honeymoon starts after a few years when the knuckle head stage is over. It lasts until they pass.


I resemble this remark lol... I love Finn, but wow were there days I wondered what kind of stupid mistake I made...


----------

